# There is a BEAR in my YARD!!



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am new to PA, but holy cow. There is a BEAR in my backYARD! Right there!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lmao! Sorry, I just had to laugh.

We also had some black bears in my yard up in little RI when I was young, they've been since moved since this isn't their natural habitat. We also had some mountain lions roaming around as well.

Just don't go outside is all ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

o__O Be careful. He looks skinny so he could be out looking for food. Also, it's spring so he could have just come out of hibernation. Groggy bears are unpredictable.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I agree, Feng. I closed off my dog's dog-door. I don't want her going outside with that guy (or girl)!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely, although Black bears are super easy to scare off. I've seen a cat just hiss and bat at the bear and it took off running. But all the same, best to be safe than sorry


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

YIKES :shock: That's not something you see every day. At least I hope it isn't in your case.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Woah. 
I think the most exciting thing I've seen is a red fox. Saw lots of deer in GA. In California we have lots and lots of kit foxes and they are so flipping cute.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol if you live close to any wooded area in pa. And if you have anything bears will remotely consider food (you'd be surprised what they'll try to eat) they'll probably be in and out of your yard all spring. And keep your animals in view a bear that skinny may take them for food if they try to attack.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

And welcome to pa lmao :-D


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that is unbelievable!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

LOL. I guess it's clear I haven't lived in PA long? Only since November. I moved here from Florida and lived in Texas for years too, so alligators, rattlers, coral snakes, coyotes? I'm used to all those. A bear, though? That's a shock.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, he just wanted to come give you a welcome to the state as well!

....and to see if you had anything good to eat, too. :lol:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Bears, like that black bear in your pic, are omnivores, meaning that they eat berries, nuts, seeds, grasses, sedges, and other various plant matter along with things like fish and the occasional small/medium sized mammal. So, if you have bird feeders out, or even bowls of dog food, the bear will most likely have been attracted to that food source. They are even attracted to cans of garbage so be careful where you store them. Inside a garage is a good place. Bears have incredibly sensitive noses and can smell the smallest morsel of food from a good distance off.

Like previously stated, that bear looks like rather thin, like its not been long since it awoke from hibernation. They tend to be irritable and hungry this time of year, (wouldn't you be like that if you had slept for 3-4 months without anything to eat?), especially mother bears with their young cubs. Don't ever get between a momma bear and her cubs because it'll end badly as they are very protective of them. 

Remember, we are living on what was once their wilderness homelands, so its only natural for them to be there. We are the invaders, not them.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I wanna say awww and omg all at once. Lol.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> alligators, rattlers, coral snakes, coyotes? I'm used to all those.
> .


:shock: :blueshake:

Geez! The wildest animals that have ever been in our yard are possums.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

He was just trying to welcome you to PA! LOL Where I live, I found a dead corn snake half a block from my house, and I find live ones in my backyard sometimes, too. Skinks, stray cats, opossums, moles, rats, deer... but I've never found a BEAR in my backyard!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yikes be careful and wow I am impressed with all the good advise the members are giving you. I sometimes worry about seeing a bear where I live which is a very wooded area with around 10 acres to roam around in. I have been back here for over 20 years though and no bears to be seen only deer, wild turkey, fox, racoon, possum(one on my front porch the other night) maybe a Bigfoot or two..joking :lol:


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Aw. It's so darn cute. We get coyotes, foxes, deer, possums, raccoons, beavers and garter snakes.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I say........

TIME TO MOVE!


----------

